# OMG! This has got to beat a fatty.



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

This is just a video showing the basic steps, but I guess you'll have to google "Bacon Explosion" for the actual recipe. My mouth was watering watching this... :corkysm55

Sorry, video embedding isn't working. Just do a google search for "Bacon Explosion" and you'll see what I mean.

John


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

All that is, is another version of the fattie. If you want to learn how to really make them go to www.smokingmeatforums.com and go into the fattie section. Lots of different and heart stopping versions of how to make different fatties.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Pike is right. These guys claim to have invented the fatty a couple years ago. We all know they didn't invent it.

SMF is a great place to learn the beginning stages of smoking meats. Once you get a feel for it, there are some more advanced forums to help you become an expert.


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Spanky said:


> Pike is right. These guys claim to have invented the fatty a couple years ago. We all know they didn't invent it.
> 
> SMF is a great place to learn the beginning stages of smoking meats. Once you get a feel for it, there are some more advanced forums to help you become an expert.


Hey Dan
Care to share those forums:evil:


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

I <3 the Bacon explosion 

We have had it for a couple family gatherings, and its always a HUGE hit.



JIM


----------

